# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Xin hỏi về đầu khắc laser diode

## quoc_cuong9x0

Cho mình hỏi đầu khắc laser diode nó có ưu điểm gì mà đắt dữ vậy. Đầu 10-15w nó cũng gần bằng giá với đầu Co2 40w rồi. Mà lại còn nhanh hỏng nữa chứ.

----------


## ikip337

> Cho mình hỏi đầu khắc laser diode nó có ưu điểm gì mà đắt dữ vậy. Đầu 10-15w nó cũng gần bằng giá với đầu Co2 40w rồi. Mà lại còn nhanh hỏng nữa chứ.


Đầu bạn chất lượng khá kém. Bên mình có giá khoảng 10tr thôi. Xài cho 20w, 30w

----------


## vufree

> Đầu bạn chất lượng khá kém. Bên mình có giá khoảng 10tr thôi. Xài cho 20w, 30w


   Mình muôn mua thì làm sao Bác?
láer của Bác bước sóng bao nhiêu???

----------


## ikip337

> Mình muôn mua thì làm sao Bác?
> láer của Bác bước sóng bao nhiêu???


bước 1064 bạn.
Bạn xem rõ link máy vs đầu khắc.http://khaclaservn.com/may-khac-lase...ai-raycus-30w/. Dc alo mình mình có nhiều đầu này

----------


## sơn phan

vậy ý bác nói giá 10 tr là cái nào ạ, chủ thớt đamg hỏi cục box laser diode mà

----------


## Diyodira

> bước 1064 bạn.
> Bạn xem rõ link máy vs đầu khắc.http://khaclaservn.com/may-khac-lase...ai-raycus-30w/. Dc alo mình mình có nhiều đầu nay


Hình máy trong link này giá 10tr hả bạn? Đúng vậy thì bán cho 1 cái nha

----------


## vpopviet

> Đầu bạn chất lượng khá kém. Bên mình có giá khoảng 10tr thôi. Xài cho 20w, 30w





> bước 1064 bạn.
> Bạn xem rõ link máy vs đầu khắc.http://khaclaservn.com/may-khac-lase...ai-raycus-30w/. Dc alo mình mình có nhiều đầu này


bác nói cụ thẻ đầu khắc 30w của bác là 10 tr ah. hay con máy trong hình 10tr

e đang tậm được thì e mua ủng hộ bác

----------


## thucncvt

> Cho mình hỏi đầu khắc laser diode nó có ưu điểm gì mà đắt dữ vậy. Đầu 10-15w nó cũng gần bằng giá với đầu Co2 40w rồi. Mà lại còn nhanh hỏng nữa chứ.


Bác này đang hỏi đầu lase đi ốt loại mà sinh viên hay làm là loại  này 





> Đầu bạn chất lượng khá kém. Bên mình có giá khoảng 10tr thôi. Xài cho 20w, 30w


 Còn bác này  lại nghĩ và nói cái đâu glavo của máy khắc laser fiber

- 2 loại này chả có lên quan gì với nhau ,chỉ có chung cái tên là (Laser) ,mấy bác nhà mềnh lại nghĩ là cái nguồn fiber 10w 

, :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

